# Andrea Rau, Diana Körner, Heidrun Kussin & Hildegard Krekel @ Es muß nicht immer Kaviar sein (BRD 1977)



## Ruffah (23 Dez. 2012)

Andrea Rau, Diana Körner, Heidrun Kussin & Hildegard Krekel @ Es muß nicht immer Kaviar sein (BRD 1977)

*Andrea Rau:*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title:	Andrea_Rau_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_Immer_Kaviar_Sein-(EP2)-(BRD1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 57.1 MiB
Time:	3mn 0s
Res.:	720 x 554 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.300
Video:	XviD - 2 517 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Andrea_Rau_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_…avi (57,09 MB) - uploaded.to



 

 

 

 

 



Title:	Andrea_Rau_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_Immer_Kaviar_Sein-(EP3)-(BRD1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 40.4 MiB
Time:	2mn 5s
Res.:	720 x 554 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.300
Video:	XviD - 2 500 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Andrea_Rau_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_…avi (40,44 MB) - uploaded.to

*Heidrun Kussin*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Heidrun_Kussin_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_Immer_Kaviar_Sein-(EP12)-(BRD1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 22.6 MiB
Time:	1mn 11s
Res.:	720 x 554 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.300
Video:	XviD - 2 510 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Heidrun_Kussin_-_Es_Muss_Ni…avi (22,55 MB) - uploaded.to

*Diana Körner
*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Diana_Koerner_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_Immer_Kaviar_Sein-(EP4)-(BRD1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 81.4 MiB
Time:	4mn 18s
Res.:	720 x 554 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.300
Video:	XviD - 2 501 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Diana_Koerner_-_Es_Muss_Nic…avi (81,38 MB) - uploaded.to



 

 

Title:	Diana_Koerner_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_Immer_Kaviar_Sein-(EP5)-(BRD1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 21.6 MiB
Time:	1mn 8s
Res.:	720 x 554 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.300
Video:	XviD - 2 499 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Diana_Koerner_-_Es_Muss_Nic…avi (21,65 MB) - uploaded.to

*Hildegard Krekel*



 

 

Title:	Hildegard_Krekel_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_Immer_Kaviar_Sein-(EP6)-(BRD1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 13.5 MiB
Time:	43s 76ms
Res.:	720 x 554 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.300
Video:	XviD - 2 485 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Hildegard_Krekel_-_Es_Muss_…avi (13,49 MB) - uploaded.to



 

 

Title:	Hildegard_Krekel_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_Immer_Kaviar_Sein-(EP8)-(BRD1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 24.0 MiB
Time:	1mn 16s
Res.:	720 x 554 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.300
Video:	XviD - 2 504 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Hildegard_Krekel_-_Es_Muss_…avi (23,99 MB) - uploaded.to

*Unknown:*



 

 

 

 

Title:	Unknown_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_Immer_Kaviar_Sein-(EP2)-(BRD1977)-RUFFAH.avi - 33.3 MiB
Time:	1mn 45s
Res.:	720 x 554 - 29.970 fps
Aspect:	1.300
Video:	XviD - 2 503 Kbps
Audio:	MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz

*Download:*
Unknown_-_Es_Muss_Nicht_Imm…avi (33,35 MB) - uploaded.to






​


----------



## Vespasian (24 Dez. 2012)

Laaaaang ist her....

Vielen Dank für die Oldies!


----------



## williwinzig (24 Dez. 2012)

super Bilder, danke


----------



## marriobassler (24 Dez. 2012)

schön und echt klasse


----------



## mr.superman1979 (24 Dez. 2012)

hübsche Bilder...thx


----------



## Beata (25 Dez. 2012)

Grazie-Nostalgie ist das Beste!!!


----------



## shingen (25 Dez. 2012)

Sehr schöner Klassiker.Danke


----------



## gaddaf (15 Feb. 2013)

prima - vielen Dank!


----------



## Celebfan56 (16 Feb. 2013)

Klasse!! Danke


----------



## kodiak (16 Okt. 2013)

Besonders gefällt mir Diana Körner...da ich sie persönlich kennen gelernt habe.
Allerdings war sie da schon älter(2008).
LG Kodiak
Danke


----------

